# Publipostage : mail, pièce jointe différente pour chaque



## zags (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Le besoin est pour une association envers ses (2000) adhérents.

Pour chacun il faut envoyer un email avec : 
* corps identique pour tous  ("Bonjour, blablablabl")
* objet différent pour chacun  ("pièce-jointe n°" 'XXXX')
* la pièce jointe (pdf) dédiée à chacun


Les 2000 fichiers sont tous dans un même dossier.
Le nom des fichiers sont du type : association-blabla-numero-XXXX.pdf

Il est possible de récupérer la liste des adhérents au format XLS, avec les colonnes : nom, prénom, adresse email, et n°XXXX
Ce fichier XLS, je compte l'exporter au format CSV.
De là on compte vider le carnet d'adresse, et importer ce fichier CSV dans le carnet d'adresse.

Note : on a à disposition : OpenOffice, Numbers, Automator, Mail.
Note : on n'a *pas* à disposition Word, Excel, Bentoo, Filemaker


Le processus que j'ai en tête serait :
* créer un nouvel email
* mettre en destinataire de l'email le premier du carnet d'adresse
* indiquer en objet d'email "Pièce-jointe n°" et y accoler le numéro (XXXX) qui est indiqué dans la fiche du carnet d'adresse  (à la limite c'est facultatif de faire un objet différent pour chacun)
* avoir un corps de message tout prêt (et identique pour tous les adhérents)
* chercher dans finder (dans le dossier adéquat des 2000 fichiers) le PDF qui comporte dans son nom le même numéro (XXXX)
* mettre ce fichier en pièce jointe
* envoyer l'email
* attendre XX secondes (histoire de ne pas faire râler le serveur SMTP)  (facultatif)
* passer à la fiche suivante dans le carnet d'adresse et recommencer à la première étape


QUESTIONS :
1- Vous penseriez faire ça avec quoi ?.... Automator ? ... j'ai pas trouvé comment mettre le fichier joint correspondant au destinataire ...

2- Pour ce besoin, faut-il absolument passer par Apple Script ?  (ça m'embêterai car mon niveau est "nul")

3- Qui pourrait m'aider ou me mettre sur une piste "facile" ?


PS : la personne qui s'occupe de ça en a déjà fait quelques centaines, manuellement, un à un. Je viens de lui apprendre qu'il y aurait peut être la possibilité d'automatiser ça  ;-)


Merci pour votre précieuse aide.


Stéphane


----------

